# Cobalt tinc??



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

This was sold to me as a cobalt tinc. It is very light in color and im not sure its a cobalt.....Your thoughts please??


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

looks like a D. tinc "patricia"


----------



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

I dont think its a patricia, I have some and they dont even look close. Here is a picture of her next to a cobalt... I will take some pics of the patricias and upload them in the next few days.




Cheers!
Adam


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

it looks exactly like a powdered blue to me except the legs are more of a solid color like the patricia instead of reticulated/spotted and light colored like the blues....perhaps a hybrid? or just a normal variation.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I was sold a tinc "cobalt" from local pet store and it looks very similar to the other frog in the pic, not the one your asking about. I too am unsure of what morph that is. I know I cant believe the store, because they gave me 2 different looking "cobalts" Check it out.









I will try to get a better pic of each of my frogs today.


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

i meant to say the frog in the top (first) post looks like a powder blue. the two in the bottom post looks like an infer alanis on the left and a citronella on the right. now thats my story. i think.
rich


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

In the top pic i would say Powder Blue

I agree with Richard on the Right you have a Citronella 100%. I however cannot tell what the frog on the left is it looks alanis/inferalanis but would need a closer pic.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

There are "lighter" cobolts that were quite common 5 - 7 years ago, that have light yellow or almost white color on the dorsal surfaces. My male cobalt is from this time (7 years old) and he shows this light coloration on his back and head. I think the reason that you do not see them much anymore is that in recent years people started supplementing to get the deeper yellows in any animals that show this trait. That being said, the cobalts always have the cobalt blue legs, even if the yellow is faded. In the pic that started this thread the legs look too light, but not quite light enough for patricias. It is also not light enough or show the leg spotting that a powder blue does. My guess is that it looks most like a patricia but again there is no spotting on the legs.

How old is this frog? Please do not say who you got it from (it will lock the thread!!!) But were they a reputable breeder or hobbyist? If so it could just be a light or odd colored variation of a cobalt. 
Ed


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

i think that one is a yellow sip, i just got 3 from phil tan and thats exactly what they look like from what i can see...its kinda blurry and a lil far off


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

it looks a little unheathly...it looks as if it's back legs are sprawled out, and the front ones aren'r really supporting very much. Maybe just an odd position?


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

^ it is just the way it is sitting on the moss.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Frank (40zDicTator), I agree with Rich in the frogs that you have in the picture seem to be an inferalanis and a citronella, although closer pics would be better. Keep in mind that they can and will breed as adults and if opposite sexes. 

Man it stinks when some pet shops sell PDF's and do not even know the morphs! I hate to sound like a snob, but I just really wish they would stay away from them altogether. 

Ed


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry I stole your thread, DartDude. I only wanted to help!

And thanks Ed and Joshua for helping me out on my morphs. Im pretty sure now I have a citronella and a InferAlanis. Now to decide what sexes I have, seperate them and find mates for the both. :shock: 

-Frank


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

looks like a cobalt 2 me, very cool frog


----------

